# My Radiate



## ablueskyrayroyal (Oct 27, 2009)

This is my fisrt time to post pics here.
Hopes you like them. They are my favor.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Oct 27, 2009)

Very nice radiata!

Are you located in Asia?


----------



## nearpass (Oct 27, 2009)

They're beautiful, and look really healthy. Where are you located?


----------



## Isa (Oct 27, 2009)

They are beautiful!! I love the pictures, they are soooo cute!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi A Blue Sky Ray Royal:






to the forum!!

Your Radiata are lovely! I've always admired those and the Stars...but they've been way out of my price range.

There are four or five folks here on the forum who also keep the Radiata. You can see them here on this thread:

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-7944.html

Glad to have you with us. Hope to hear more about this beautiful tortoise in the future!

Yvonne


----------



## gummybearpoop (Oct 27, 2009)

"I've always admired those and the Stars...but they've been way out of my price range."

Yvonne, don't you have Aldabras? Those are pricey!


----------



## mctlong (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow, those are baeutiful tortoises! Great pictures!


----------



## ablueskyrayroyal (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Glad to see you also like them. I'm from China. I will upload more pics in future.
However, Aldabras is much more expensive than Radiata ^_^


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 27, 2009)

gummybearpoop said:


> "I've always admired those and the Stars...but they've been way out of my price range."
> 
> Yvonne, don't you have Aldabras? Those are pricey!



Yeah, but I didn't have to pay for them! 

Yvonne


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow, the coloring on your tortoises is is dazzling! Such exquisitely shaped shells! I have never seen such lovely, delicate tortoises. They almost look like some kind of fine china or pottery. So unique! I'm almost speechless.


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 27, 2009)

emysemys said:


> gummybearpoop said:
> 
> 
> > "I've always admired those and the Stars...but they've been way out of my price range."
> ...


....that's all I havta say 'bout that!!

Beautiful tortoises. Congratulations and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Madortoise (Oct 28, 2009)

Wooooo. Look at those patterns! I love them. They are so beautiful. 
:shy: Looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## Stazz (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh wooooow - they're soooo pretttttty ! Love them, such fascinating shell patterns! Awesome


----------



## KQ6AR (Nov 1, 2009)

I had to come back & look at you're photo's for a 3rd time. Those are beautiful tortoises. I might have to get a few.


----------



## shelber10 (Nov 1, 2009)

welcome to the forum! 
and wow you have some nice looking torts


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 1, 2009)

What are their personalities like? Are they shy or outgoing? Active or sedentary?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 1, 2009)

Welcome to the group! Those are some gorgeous torts. I would love to read more about how you care for them. We love pictures.


----------



## cherry head (Nov 1, 2009)

such as high yellow if we called it. color contras once beautiful yellow
keep it healthy


----------



## ablueskyrayroyal (Nov 2, 2009)

KQ6AR said:


> I had to come back & look at you're photo's for a 3rd time. Those are beautiful tortoises. I might have to get a few.



 Good Idea



Stephanie Logan said:


> What are their personalities like? Are they shy or outgoing? Active or sedentary?



I live in the apartment. So I leave them in the balcony except winter.
However, both of them like to walk. It seems they have memory.
Fox example, "PiPi" would like to go to the bathroom and you could always find "LeLe" in the dinging room. 
 That's a funny thing that I always have to find them when I come back. The longest record is 1hr30min. My wife and I spent 1hour to find "PiPi", but couldn't find it. Finally, we decided to have dinner first. And then, start our searching again.

I think they like people. When they are hungury, they will follow you until you give food to them. It seems they are following you and asking "Oh, I'm hungury". Sometimes, when I play with them, then willl come to my hands to see any food.






That's the main food for them.


----------



## Sunrise (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice radiata. How big are they (in cm)?


----------



## terryo (Nov 2, 2009)

They are absolutely beautiful. Do they just walk around your home, or do you have an enclosure for them, besides the balcony for the summer? Stunning!


----------



## ablueskyrayroyal (Nov 2, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Nice radiata. How big are they (in cm)?



10cm



terryo said:


> They are absolutely beautiful. Do they just walk around your home, or do you have an enclosure for them, besides the balcony for the summer? Stunning!



Actually, I just put them in the balcony which is about 12m2. But the door of the balcony is always open, they would like to go inside


----------

